# Almost Didn't Make It



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I went to retrieve the USS Raptor from its berth at dock Watts Mini-Storage and found that another USS Alpinelite was berthed right next to afore mentioned USS Raptor. I noticed that the USS Alpinelite was also about 6" from the Raptor. Now being that the USS Raptor is a best to start with I had my doubts I could make it out, make the needed turn without clipping the Party Barge which lay directly ahead.

After docking the F350 Tugboat to the USS Raptor I proceeded to pull it out of its dock before slamming on the brakes. I was about 2" from the Party Barge hitch and 6" from the USS Alpinelite.









I called Mrs. Y-Guy to drive over to spot the last few feet because when you are pulling something that large I just don't trust mirrors. I also called the man that owns the storage lot and nicely gave him my 2 cents worth. Since I have space #1 pull through I didn't much appreciate him giving out a non-existent space #0. We're going to see if it will work out if not the other guy will need to find a new dock for his rig.

Sandi arrived and we were able to slip the USS Raptor safely out, coming within 1" of the party barge hitch and 2" from the USS Alpinelite.









I also have even fewer hairs than I started out with... which in my case isn't a good thing. Thankfully getting it back into the dock will be easier.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear you got out...would have been a bummer having Thanksgiving in the Trailer Storage facility.









Have a Great trip Steve....


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Y-guy, I have had this happen in my storage area, and here is my solution. . .even though I have the 5th wheel hitch, I still ride with a ball hitch attached in my receiver.

One time, I had to unhook from the fifth, and "reposition" the TT next to me.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

It seems like the people at storage lots would use some common sence about the size of the trailers and park them acordingly. But I guess all they are interested in is the bottom line.

Have a good trip.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y,

Glad you didn't turn your USS Raptor into a USS Rupture!

Have a great time.









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunatly common sense has little to do with it. Too many people just do not care about the next person. No matter how he parked it it would be your fault if you hit it.

That is what makes this site so much fun, forget about what we learn. We all seem to have the same caring attitude toward others.

Glad it did not ruin the start of a getaway.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y-Guy,

Glad you were able to get out from such a tight spot.







Can't understand the lot storing the TTs that close together.







What if you needed to get inside for some reason?







Have a great week and holiday!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Would it have been possible to hitch up to the USS Alpinelite and demote it from slip #00 to #99? Just a thought.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When does the video come out, sounds like a thriller!!

Could you have hooked up to one of the offending tanks and moved them first??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Kenstand said:


> Would it have been possible to hitch up to the USS Alpinelite and demote it from slip #00 to #99? Just a thought.
> [snapback]65139[/snapback]​


Ken we had the same time mark and the same thought but you beat me to it!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Y,

Glad you got it out safely. Some people like to see how tight they can squeeze their rigs next to the other!

Now for a mod idea. Bow and Stern thrusters!























Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Would have liked to see a picture or two of that mess!

Randy


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> When does the video come out, sounds like a thriller!!
> 
> Could you have hooked up to one of the offending tanks and moved them first??
> [snapback]65140[/snapback]​


The video would probably be a thriller, but the sound track would probably for mature audiences only!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Maybe a new Mod is in order. A levitation switch


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Y-Guy,
You didn't mention anything, but hopefully the AlpineLite didn't do any damage to your Raptor when they parked it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

Glad to hear the U.S.S. Raptor cleared port!







I was just out at our lot over the weekend, and found that the guy next to me has upgraded to a rather imposing Class 'A' Bounder. Missouri class I believe. Makes my job a lot more fun now!









Oh well, we will find out tomorrow just how much more fun when I pull it out for our Thanksgiving trip.









Happy Sailing,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Y-Guy
Glad to hear that you got the USS Raptor out with any damage.
Like others had said I would have moved that other one along side









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Y-Guy, That was a close one!







Good thing the DW could come over so quickly. At my storage yard, I'm sandwiched between two TT's and one of the guys can't seem to park it straight any time.







My wife thinks I'm a little _____ about it, but I try to get it perfectly even between the other two trailers each time. The other guy was so crooked this past time that our front corners are too close for comfort. I'll have to go check this weekend to see if it's any better. Never thought of straightening it for him....maybe???


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Only a suggestion for your USS land yacht...try the marine style bumpers that hang off so many boats while it port. A couple old tires hanging down would do the trick as well









Sure glad there wasn't a strong x-wind while you were leaving port.

Thor


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Thor said:


> Y-Guy
> 
> Only a suggestion for your USS land yacht...try the marine style bumpers that hang off so many boats while it port. A couple old tires hanging down would do the trick as well
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!

Now, how am I going to get this coffee off of my laptop screen


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good one Thor!









Maybe we can market some Outback branded fenders to go along with the stickers and tire covers.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

